
Is it time to swap your Mac for a Windows laptop? - rmason
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/07/mac-windows-pc-macbook-pro-microsoft-surface-book
======
wineisfine
Besides landing on a page from a quality paper The Guardian with a popunder
banner at the bottom and a normal banner on the right (quite intrusive). This
article confirmed my suspicions: MS making great hardware but is still not
quite there yet.

